# Touchpad Not Working i2c_hid i2c-MSFT0001:00

## sdfgsd

Hello,

I'm having problems with selecting kernel modules. I can't get the i2c_hid module to work with my i2c touchpad. It works with another livecd distro but it does not work on my new install.

```
 i2c_hid i2c-MSFT0001:00: failed to retrieve report from device.

[   14.108502] i2c_hid i2c-MSFT0001:00: failed to retrieve report from device.

[   14.109373] i2c_hid i2c-MSFT0001:00: failed to retrieve report from device.

[   14.110197] i2c_hid i2c-MSFT0001:00: failed to retrieve report from device.

[   14.110999] i2c_hid i2c-MSFT0001:00: failed to retrieve report from device.

[   14.111086] input: MSFT0001:00 06CB:75BD UNKNOWN as /devices/pci0000:00/INT3433:00/i2c-7/i2c-MSFT0001:00/0018:06CB:75BD.0002/input/input9

[   14.111403] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:75BD.0002: input,hidraw1: <UNKNOWN> HID v1.00 Mouse [MSFT0001:00 06CB:75BD] on
```

it seemed to detect this hid 1.00 mouse on live cd but I don't know what configuration has been used. Can someone help me out? I can only use touchscreen right now and it's a pain. 

Thank you so much.

----------

## kharitonow

 *sdfgsd wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I'm having problems with selecting kernel modules. I can't get the i2c_hid module to work with my i2c touchpad. It works with another livecd distro but it does not work on my new install.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Boot from the livecd and invoke command lspci -k from root and look what kernel module is loaded.

----------

## Ant P.

You have a Synaptics device (06cb), so the standard usbhid driver or one of the entries under {Input Devices -> Mice} should support it.

i2c-hid is claiming the device first and preventing the other drivers from loading, so you need to remove or blacklist that.

----------

## sdfgsd

 *kharitonow wrote:*   

>  *sdfgsd wrote:*   Hello,
> 
> I'm having problems with selecting kernel modules. I can't get the i2c_hid module to work with my i2c touchpad. It works with another livecd distro but it does not work on my new install.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

the lspci -k command does not show the i2c touchpad becuase it's not over pci, it's over i2c. It will show my smbus driver only.

@Ant P.

both devices are 06cb the touchpad and touchscreen. one is over usb, the other is over i2c. Removing i2c_hid didn't do anything for me.

are there any other logs I can pull from ubuntu livecd that touchpad works under besides dmesg to see how I can get this to work?

----------

## minsoehan

Have you tried adding i8042.nopnp to kernel command line?

----------

## sdfgsd

 *minsoehan wrote:*   

> Have you tried adding i8042.nopnp to kernel command line?

 

Although I tried before, there must have been some new modules I installed that made it work now. Thanks so much, it fixed my problem.

----------

## minsoehan

Could you please mark your thread as [SOLVED] if you fixed the problem.

----------

